# molting blue lobster



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

hey was just wondering how long it would take for my blue lobster to finish regrowing his outer shell... funny thing i thought he was dead inside his little cave so i picked it up and the shell fell out.. needless to say i was mad at first but then saw his antennas moving inside, also should i remove his old shell or leave it in there, i know that lobsters in the ocean actually eat there old one


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would just leave the shell in there. He should eat it.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

well i was getting a high ammonia reading when i noticed that he had molted so i took it out, and actually im still getting about 1 ppm reading now a few days later, did a 20% water change the day of the molt, but its still holding at 1ppm


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Look into getting a ammonia remover product for your filter. Some times this can be caused by left over food or fish waste decaying in the substrate. I run inot this problem every so offten in my smaller aquariums.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

its a 55g and my pleco and blue lobster take care of just about everything. maybe cuz of the waste though.. thanks for the speedy reply


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Not a problem. Happy to help out any time.


----------

